# Off Topic: Online Defensive Driving Courses $8



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Will remove 2 points from your license, and may qualify you for up to a 10% insurance discount***.
https://www.groupon.com/deals/drive...27_0&sid=8d3911c09d2811e69be8aa0afb0083660INT

** Not all states accepts online course/s, so YMMV*


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

*Current State: Michigan*
*There is no course available for your selected state at this time. Please check back soon as we are continuously adding courses to our website.

*


----------

